# Enjoy This Cute Video



## luv2negotiate (Jan 14, 2016)

:smile2:


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Loved it! Thanks!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

That is cute.


----------



## luv2negotiate (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you... Thank you... This was submitted for a local contest, so wish us luck!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Hilarious!


----------



## luv2negotiate (Jan 14, 2016)

So glad you enjoyed!... If I remember, I will post the ping pong video done a couple of months ago!... Another smile inducing one!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

luv2negotiate said:


> So glad you enjoyed!... If I remember, I will post the ping pong video done a couple of months ago!... Another smile inducing one!


Please do! LOL


----------



## luv2negotiate (Jan 14, 2016)

Okay I will then!!! 

By popular demand, here is Teddy playing the part of the unbiased ping pong spectator!

https://www.facebook.com/theworldaccordingtoteddy/videos/1819651281602849/


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't see the original video


----------



## luv2negotiate (Jan 14, 2016)

Hmmm.... That's not good!... Maybe if you go to www.youtube.com and search "canine shortstop", you can view it there?

Give it a try and let me know how you make out!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I found it! Adorable! I liked Teddy's FB page. Did you make the costume?


----------



## luv2negotiate (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you... Yes, we carved up an old sweat shirt and made a few doggy modifications!... Of course we were flying by the seat of our pants so we needed to make a few tweaks along the way!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Very cute! Thanks for posting.


----------



## luv2negotiate (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you, and you're welcome!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Super cute!!!! Good luck with the contest you definitely should win!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

OMG - those videos were great - Teddy is adorable!! 😄


----------



## luv2negotiate (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you so much!.. Making these little snippet videos has definitely been fun!.. There are a bunch of them posted on Teddy's Facebook page if anyone wants to see more... 

Teddy is a natural clown!


----------

